# sending process in bg



## hirohitosan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi there.
I want to connect to my server and start a download and after to close my ssh session. This will stop my download too?

It is possible to send the process in the background, log out and after a while log on again and see the status of my process?

I try installing _screen_ and log into my server-> invoke screen -> start my download -> deattaching the download session -> log out

This will do the job or my download will be canceled?

thanks


----------



## Pushrod (Dec 21, 2008)

What you said with screen will do what you want. I can't imagine life without screen to be honest.


----------



## ISPserver (Dec 22, 2008)

You can use 'screen' or 'nohup'

 For screen you can connect to runnig shell and manage process. 

 And 'nohup' it's small programm for run process in background as daemon. You can connect to you process. You can see output in file or kill process.


----------



## ISPserver (Dec 22, 2008)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Hi there.
> This will do the job or my download will be canceled?



 You need disconnect from screen. Press ctrl-D and after logout.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2008)

I usually keep an irssi running in a screen. I can just pick up where I left off


----------

